# ملتح ومتنقبة في حمام مسجد !!



## Rosetta (10 يوليو 2010)

*إحدي المصليات دخلت حمام مسجد بحدائق القبة، ظهرا، فسمعت أصواتاً جنسية، داخل الحمامات، وهو ما دفعها للخروج ببطء من الحمامات، لتستغيث بالمارة وأصحاب المحلات المجاورة للمسجد، والذين دخل معظمهم في هدوء، وعندما تأكدوا من صحة ما قالته السيدة، قاموا باقتحام الحمام، ليتمكنوا من ضبط أحد الرجال الملتحين مع سيدة متنقبة.

فتم اصطحابهما إلي قسم الشرطة ، لتحرير المحضر رقم 3024 لسنة 2010 جنح القسم، وهناك تم التحفظ عليهما، قبل إحالتهما إلي المستشار أحمد عيد وكيل أول نيابة، حيث أكد المتهم البالغ من العمر 30 سنة، أنه قام بتطليق زوجته منذ ثلاثة أعوام، وفشلت كل مساعيه للزواج، حتي دله أحد معارفه علي المتهمة، وهي ربة منزل تبلغ من العمر 44 سنة، والتي وعدته بمساعدته في البحث عن زوجة.

ومع استمرار رحلتهما في البحث عن عروسة، بدأت العلاقة بين العامل الملتحي والسيدة المتنقبة في التطور سريعا، وفي يوم الواقعة، طلب منها العامل أن يلتقي بها، وفي الطريق طلبت منه انتظارها لحين دخولها حمام المسجد ، وبالفعل وقف بالقرب من باب دورة المياه، ففوجئ بها تجذبه إلي الداخل.

وبسؤال المتهمة الثانية، أكدت أنها طلبت منه أن ينتظرها لحين دخولها حمام المسجد، لكنها فوجئت به يقتحم الحمام عليها، رغم أنه خاص بالسيدات، فأمر وكيل النيابة بحبس المتهمين بعد توجيه تهمة الفعل الفاضح ضدهما، وأمر بعرضهما علي الطب الشرعي.

تعليقــــي :

قال تعالى: ((وَإِذَا سأَلْتُمُوهُنَّ مَتَاعاً فَاسْئَلُوهُنَّ مِن وَرَاء حِجَابٍ))

يا رب ارحم 

المصــــدر ​
​*


----------



## Dona Nabil (10 يوليو 2010)

*ونعم الاخلالالالالالالالالاق
امتى بقى يفهموا ان الاحترام والتدين الحقيقى مش بنقاب ولحيه
ميرررسى يا قمرر​*


----------



## MATTEW (10 يوليو 2010)

*هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

موضوع مسخره بجد  

شكرا  روز *


----------



## Rosetta (10 يوليو 2010)

dona nabil قال:


> *ونعم الاخلالالالالالالالالاق
> امتى بقى يفهموا ان الاحترام والتدين الحقيقى مش بنقاب ولحيه
> ميرررسى يا قمرر​*



*مش بقلك يا رب ارحم
هو اللحية و النقاب بقت مظاهر و خلاص !! و ياما تحت السواهي دواهي 
لا و على اساس المسجد مكان الصلاة !! طلع ليه استخدامات اخرى !! 
مرررررررسي يا دن دن على المشاركة 
​*


----------



## Rosetta (10 يوليو 2010)

mattew قال:


> *هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> 
> موضوع مسخره بجد
> 
> شكرا  روز *



*مررررررررررررررسي ماثيو 

ربنا يحميك +​*


----------



## sparrow (10 يوليو 2010)

ههههههههههه 
 دا طبيعي عندهم هما يعني جيبينه من برة  

شكرا للخبر


----------



## govany shenoda (10 يوليو 2010)

وياما هنشوف
هو ده الي اتعلموه بتلومو عليهم ليه
هي ده الاخلاق ولا بلاش
ربنا يرحم ​


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (10 يوليو 2010)

*ويقولوا علينا فى عيد الميلاد بنطفى النور واللى بيحصل يحصل .
لكن احنا مش بنتقول على حد كله موثق.
نعمل ايه أمانة النقل تحتم كده علشان منبقاش زى جماعه تانيين كل اللى فيهم لسان عايز .............*


----------



## Rosetta (10 يوليو 2010)

sparrow قال:


> ههههههههههه
> دا طبيعي عندهم هما يعني جيبينه من برة
> 
> شكرا للخبر


*
مرررررررررررررسي sparrow
هو فعلا دي تعاليمهم و اكبر دليل قوله تعالى

((وَإِذَا سأَلْتُمُوهُنَّ مَتَاعاً فَاسْئَلُوهُنَّ مِن وَرَاء حِجَابٍ))​*


----------



## Rosetta (10 يوليو 2010)

govany shenoda قال:


> وياما هنشوف
> هو ده الي اتعلموه بتلومو عليهم ليه
> هي ده الاخلاق ولا بلاش
> ربنا يرحم ​



*مررررررررسي لمشاركتك govany shenoda
ربنا يرحمهم 
نورتي الموضوع  ​*


----------



## Rosetta (10 يوليو 2010)

سامح ماسماتكس قال:


> *ويقولوا علينا فى عيد الميلاد بنطفى النور واللى بيحصل يحصل .
> لكن احنا مش بنتقول على حد كله موثق.
> نعمل ايه أمانة النقل تحتم كده علشان منبقاش زى جماعه تانيين كل اللى فيهم لسان عايز .............*



*مشكوووووووووور يا سامح 
هو فعلا كل اتهام ظالم منهم لينا 
يأتي عشرات الفضائح ليهم و موثقة ايضا (مش حكي و بس) 
​*


----------



## candy shop (10 يوليو 2010)

ياسلام شوفتوا البراءه 

ونعم الاخلاق الحميده 
​


----------



## Rosetta (10 يوليو 2010)

candy shop قال:


> ياسلام شوفتوا البراءه
> 
> ونعم الاخلاق الحميده
> ​



*صادقة يا كاندي 

مررررررررسي لمرورك الجميل 
ربنا يحميكي  ​*


----------



## MAJI (10 يوليو 2010)

الحجاب والنقاب ستر للفساد والجريمة والارهاب
لكن هذا الاقتباس رائع وفي محلو
((وَإِذَا سأَلْتُمُوهُنَّ مَتَاعاً فَاسْئَلُوهُنَّ مِن وَرَاء حِجَابٍ))
كل شئ مشجع لهذا التصرف
شكرا على الخبر
والرب يبارك حياتك


----------



## Rosetta (10 يوليو 2010)

maji قال:


> الحجاب والنقاب ستر للفساد والجريمة والارهاب
> لكن هذا الاقتباس رائع وفي محلو
> ((وَإِذَا سأَلْتُمُوهُنَّ مَتَاعاً فَاسْئَلُوهُنَّ مِن وَرَاء حِجَابٍ))
> كل شئ مشجع لهذا التصرف
> ...


*
مررررررررررسي على المشاركة 
سلام المسيح معك ​*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (10 يوليو 2010)

*ده العادي عندهم

زي مارسولهم كان بيعمل 

ومتسترين في اللحيه والنقاب

عشان اللي يشوفهم يقول عليهم محترمين

وهما كلهم زباله 

بس ونعمه المكان اللي اختاروه مكان نجس زيهم

شكرا ع الخبر​*


----------



## Rosetta (10 يوليو 2010)

mikel coco قال:


> *ده العادي عندهم
> 
> زي مارسولهم كان بيعمل
> 
> ...




*تعليق جميل و يعبر عن الحالة يا مايكل 
مرررررررسي لمشاركتك الجميلة 

سلام المسيح ​*


----------



## Kerlos-love-Jesus (10 يوليو 2010)

*ومين هو المتدين في نظرهم !*
*ماهو اللي متجوز اربعه ومش قادر على شهوتة وميعرفش يعني اية طهارة*

*صدقوني كله واحد*
*متدين زي مش متدين*​


----------



## tasoni queena (10 يوليو 2010)

ابن الوز عوام

يتصرفوا زى رسولهم

شكرا روز للخبر​


----------



## Rosetta (10 يوليو 2010)

kerlos-love-jesus قال:


> *ومين هو المتدين في نظرهم !*
> *ماهو اللي متجوز اربعه ومش قادر على شهوتة وميعرفش يعني اية طهارة*
> 
> *صدقوني كله واحد*
> *متدين زي مش متدين*​



*صح صح صح 

هو فعلا الخوف من المتدين فيهم

شكرا على المشاركة  ​*


----------



## Rosetta (10 يوليو 2010)

tasoni queena قال:


> ابن الوز عوام
> 
> يتصرفوا زى رسولهم
> 
> شكرا روز للخبر​



*هاهاهاهاها المثل جاي بمحله 

مرررررررسي تاسوني  
نورتي ♥​*


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (10 يوليو 2010)

*ده الطبيعى بتاعهم هما منقبين وملتحين منظر وتقليد لرسولهم وكلامه الى مالوش اى اساس
ثانكس روز على الخبر​*


----------



## Rosetta (10 يوليو 2010)

+sweety kokey+ قال:


> *ده الطبيعى بتاعهم هما منقبين وملتحين منظر وتقليد لرسولهم وكلامه الى مالوش اى اساس
> ثانكس روز على الخبر​*



*ويلكم يا كوكي يا عسولة 
مرسي للمشاركة  ​*


----------



## just member (10 يوليو 2010)

*هههههههههه
طيب واية المشكلة يا جماعة
الراجل بيقول انة مطلق يعنى اكيد حالة سيئ من ها الناحية 
وهى بتساعدة
انا بصراحة  شايفها مساعدة اسلامية بيقدموها لبعض
اكثر ماهى شيئ مو مقبول
يعنى على سبيل المساعدة
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

طبعا بمزح
مش هقول اكتر من ربنا موجود يكشف حقيقة الشيطان فيهم وفى عبادتهم
*​


----------



## Rosetta (10 يوليو 2010)

just member قال:


> *هههههههههه
> طيب واية المشكلة يا جماعة
> الراجل بيقول انة مطلق يعنى اكيد حالة سيئ من ها الناحية
> وهى بتساعدة
> ...



*هاهاهاها يعني ممكن مش غلط المساعدة شي حلو كتيييييير بهيك حالة !! 

و انا بمزززززح كمان مش حدا يصدق :smil16:

مرررررسي لمرورك اخي الحبيب  
ربنا يحميك ​*


----------



## Alcrusader (11 يوليو 2010)

*موقع جميل ونجس مثلهم :t16: ليمارسوا ال"طاخ طيخ " بتاعهم  :a63:
ولكم بالرسول قدوة حسنا... يعني لو كان الرسول عامل فظايع من ناحية ممارسة ال ""طاخ طيخ" :yahoo: اش ممكن تنتظروا منهم يعني... 

على العموم  ربنا يشفي الجميع...
ومشكورة يا  Red Rose على خبرية المهضومة!!  *


----------



## Coptic Man (11 يوليو 2010)

ههههههههههههههههه

عجبني مثل ابن الوز عوام ده يا تاسوني

بس بصراحة ده فعل فاضح ولا يتصل بتعاليم اي شريعة وان كانت ليست من عند الله

يعني بختصار دول ناس منحرفين وموجودين في كل مكان وكل دين وعبادة 

شكرا لنقل الخبر


----------



## Rosetta (11 يوليو 2010)

Alcrusader قال:


> *موقع جميل ونجس مثلهم :t16: ليمارسوا ال"طاخ طيخ " بتاعهم  :a63:
> ولكم بالرسول قدوة حسنا... يعني لو كان الرسول عامل فظايع من ناحية ممارسة ال ""طاخ طيخ" :yahoo: اش ممكن تنتظروا منهم يعني...
> 
> على العموم  ربنا يشفي الجميع...
> ومشكورة يا  Red Rose على خبرية المهضومة!!  *



*مررررررررررررسي للمشاركة Alcrusader
سلام المسيح  ​*


----------



## Rosetta (11 يوليو 2010)

Coptic Man قال:


> ههههههههههههههههه
> 
> عجبني مثل ابن الوز عوام ده يا تاسوني
> 
> ...



*مرررررررررررررسي Coptic Man

نورت الموضوع بمشاركتك  
ربنا يحميك ​*


----------



## سمير قزمه (13 يوليو 2010)

ليسي العفه في حجاب اونقاب بل بطهارة القلوب وسكني الروح القدس داخلها
 شكرا علي الخبر والرب يعوض تعب محبتكم


----------



## Rosetta (14 يوليو 2010)

سمير قزمه قال:


> ليسي العفه في حجاب اونقاب بل بطهارة القلوب وسكني الروح القدس داخلها
> شكرا علي الخبر والرب يعوض تعب محبتكم



*شكرا سمير على المشاركة 
سلام المسيح  ​*


----------



## man4truth (14 يوليو 2010)

​*سيدى يا سيدى
الحب على الطريقه المحمديه فى مراحيض الجوامع*


----------



## Rosetta (15 يوليو 2010)

*مرررررررسي man4truth

شكرا للمشاركة ​*


----------



## SALVATION (16 يوليو 2010)

_ربنا يهدى الكل_
_شكراا للخبر _​


----------



## Rosetta (16 يوليو 2010)

salvation قال:


> _ربنا يهدى الكل_
> _شكراا للخبر _​



*مرررررسي على المشاركة salvation

سلام المسيح ​*


----------



## Coptic MarMar (16 يوليو 2010)

*ونعم الأخلاق 30:
مش المفروض يشمعوا الجوامع بقى :t30:
ميرسى يا روز على الخبر*​


----------



## Mason (16 يوليو 2010)

ههههههههههههههههه
نوووووووكووووووووووووومنت !!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Rosetta (16 يوليو 2010)

coptic marmar قال:


> *ونعم الأخلاق 30:
> مش المفروض يشمعوا الجوامع بقى :t30:
> ميرسى يا روز على الخبر*​


*
هو مفروض بس كده بينقطع رزقهم هاهاهاهاها

مررررررررررسي يا مرمر على المشاركة  ​*


meso*sasa + love jesus قال:


> ههههههههههههههههه
> نوووووووكووووووووووووومنت !!!!!!!!!!!!!



*شكرا يا ميسو على الرد 
سلام المسيح  ​*


----------



## jesuslove1j (16 يوليو 2010)

ربنا موجود


----------



## Rosetta (16 يوليو 2010)

jesuslove1j قال:


> ربنا موجود



*ربنا يهديهم †

شكرا للمشاركة 
سلام المسيح ​*


----------



## BITAR (18 يوليو 2010)

*وعجبى*
* على النقاب واللحية*
*الاخلاق والتربية شىء*
*والبدع والخزعبلات شىء اخر*
*يا ريت حد يفهم*
*العفه ليس بالنقاب*​


----------



## Rosetta (18 يوليو 2010)

bitar قال:


> *وعجبى*
> * على النقاب واللحية*
> *الاخلاق والتربية شىء*
> *والبدع والخزعبلات شىء اخر*
> ...


*
شكرا لمشاركتك اخي bitar
نورت الموضوع  ​*


----------

